# عروض مرئيه تجمبع محركات الاحتراق



## عبير عبد الرحمن (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*:12:عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (دويتس) أو (Deutz Engine Assembly):*​ 



 
وفيه تفصيلٌ لتجميع أجزاء محرك بنزين رباعي الأشواط ذي أربع أسطوانات​ 
عرض توضيحي لدخول الوقود وخروج العادم في أسطوانات المحرك بسهولة وبساطة متناهيتين...​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/22817280/3f95923/Deutz_Engine_Assembly.html​ 
:12::12:​ 
*عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (فورد) أو (Ford Engine Assembly):*​ 



 
وهو محرك بنزين رباعي الأشواط ذي أسطوانات أربع كسابقه... لكنه يزيد عنه في توضيح مسار دورة تبريد المحرك من بدايتها لنهايتها... ثم يتلوها تفصيل دورة التزييت في المحرك من البداية للنهاية أيضاً...​ 

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/22823895/afddf4bc/Ford_Engine_Assembly.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/22823895/afddf4bc/Ford_Engine_Assembly.html[/URL]​ 


:12::12:
*عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (مازدا) أو (MAZDA RX-8 Wankel Engine Assembly):*​ 


 
وفيه تفصيلٌ لتجميع أجزاء محرك بنزين دوراني أو (محرك فانكِل) رباعي الأشواط ذيعضوين دوّارَيْن... أو (Two Rotor Wankel/Rotary Engine)... مع توضيح لكيفية تمام الأشواط في هذا المحرك...​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/22660627/7586090f/MAZDA_RX-8_Wankel_Engine_Assembly.html



:12::12:​ 
*عرض مرئي لتجميع أجزاء محرك (ماك) أو (MACK MP7 Diesel Engine Assembly):*​ 


 
وفيه تفصيلٌ لتجميع أجزاء محرك ديزل رباعي الأشواط ذي ست أسطوانات... ويلي ذلك بعض التركيز على الأجزاء الأساسية للمنظومات المختلفة بالمحرك...​ 

[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/22814014/c4675df3/MACK_MP7_Diesel_Engine_Assembly.html"]http://www.4shared.com/file/22814014/c4675df3/MACK_MP7_Diesel_Engine_Assembly.html[/URL]​ 

:12::12:​ 
عرض مرئي لتجميع محرك هوندا ​ 








​ 

في هذا الملف تجميع لمحرك هوندا ذي ست اسطوانات رباعي الاشواط ​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0o0fgmyYYk​ 
:12::12:​ 
3d_engine_assembly​ 

عرض مرئي بوضح تجميع وعمل المحرك





 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc50...62A88CC73&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQPh2OdBGgI&NR=1



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQPh2OdBGgI&NR=1



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVCyjFFgD38&feature=related







منقول بعضه


----------



## م. يامن خضور (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليكي يا مهندسة عبير 

يسعدلي أيامك يا رب


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.................................


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (19 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة ، وبارك الله فيك 
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت المهندسة عبير ..
موضوع متميز ..

أشكر لك كل الجهود التي تبذلينها في الملتقى عامة..
وفي اقسام الهندسة الميكانيكية خاصة..

وفقك الله .
والموضوع للتثبيت.


----------



## mems0 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخت المهندسة عبير ..
> موضوع متميز ..
> 
> أشكر لك كل الجهود التي تبذلينها في الملتقى عامة..
> ...


----------



## Automotive_2 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع منقول من موقع مهندسين بلا حدود والمجهود كله للبشمهندس أبو يوسف تجميع ورفع للروابط

فعلى أي أساس يتم تثبيته هنا ونسبة الفضل للناقل

إحنا عندنا لو نقلنا حاجة من هنا بنذكر المكان وصاحب الموضوع وبننسب الفضل لأهله ولا نريد الا المعاملة بالمثل


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 نوفمبر 2009)

automotive_2 قال:


> الموضوع منقول من موقع مهندسين بلا حدود والمجهود كله للبشمهندس أبو يوسف تجميع ورفع للروابط
> 
> فعلى أي أساس يتم تثبيته هنا ونسبة الفضل للناقل
> 
> إحنا عندنا لو نقلنا حاجة من هنا بنذكر المكان وصاحب الموضوع وبننسب الفضل لأهله ولا نريد الا المعاملة بالمثل


 


السلام عليكم فعلا اخي الموضوع بعضه منقول وليس كله ولو حضرتك تلاحظ ذلك حاتلاقي ان انا كتبت تحت بالنهايه الموضوع منقول بعضه


----------



## ga1on (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا يااامهندسة 
و جزاك اللـه خير


----------



## theazab (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نتمنى انا نضيف ما نتميز به و ننفع به الاخرون بغض النظر عن ذكر المصادر او الى من نوجه الشكر و شكرا


----------



## المتكامل (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيكي العافية على مجهودك اختي الكريمة


----------



## auto_prof (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## pietro (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررأ


----------



## abo hussin (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم اللة ولا حول ولا قوة الا باللة
مجهود رائع يجب ان تشكرى علية
اللة يجزاكى الف خير
ممكن طلب 
محتاج فيديو لمحرك الفيرارى 12 سلندر
ياريت اجدة عندك
وفق اللة الجميع لما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## سمير شربك (17 نوفمبر 2009)

تقبلي تحياتي اخت عبير وشكرا لك 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد غسان شربك (18 نوفمبر 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه . اللهم اجعلني وجميع اداريي واعضاء وزوار هذا المنتدى من خير المسلمين . يشرفني أن اكون بينكم 
العضو الجديد محمد غسان شربك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (19 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد غسان شربك قال:


> خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه . اللهم اجعلني وجميع اداريي واعضاء وزوار هذا المنتدى من خير المسلمين . يشرفني أن اكون بينكم
> العضو الجديد محمد غسان شربك


 

اهلا بك بيننا


----------



## محسن فرهود (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد على ردود مرئيه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
بارك الله فيك مهندسه عبير للافاده


----------



## basur (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك علي هذه العروض الرائع


----------



## abdou90 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdou90 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## ezzawy (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله المهندسه عبير ذات زوق رفيع جدا شكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## nodey (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا طيب وما قصرت والله


----------



## sami20 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورة باشمهندسة عبير
انشاء اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

